# Trout stocking starts next week.



## big-john (Jan 6, 2011)

Looks like Mary Jo Peckham(3160) and Tom Bass I(896) are both getting their first trout stockings of the year next Friday.I'll be eating a lot of trout for the next couple months.:tongue:

http://www.tpwd.state.tx.us/fishboat/fish/management/stocking/trout_stocking.phtml?s=o


----------



## BrandonH (Oct 15, 2006)

Have you ever fished for them at Tom Bass? I live right down the street, but have never tried it.

-Brandon


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Unless you're eating, for only one, you may have to make several trips, for a meal. LOL ... The ones they stock, are really small. It would be much better if they stocked, then had a moratorium, on the fishing, giving the fish a chance to put on some inches. JM.02 Mighty, fun to catch. The closest pond to our San Jac/Montgomery area, is the Carl Barton Jr. pond in Conroe. It doesn't stock 'til January. Lots of fisherpersons, though!


----------



## big-john (Jan 6, 2011)

BrandonH said:


> Have you ever fished for them at Tom Bass? I live right down the street, but have never tried it.
> 
> -Brandon


I've never hit that pond but I go to Mary jo Peckham and then Bane park when they start stoking them there. Canned corn,power bait,worms,mini-marshmallows and other baits work well(corn and the power baits seam to work the best) .I think #10 hooks are the standard. They will also hit small inline spinners and plugs.They are smallish but they are big enough to be fun on light rods.

There are two different hatcheries,the one that is releasing for these two ponds has larger fish 10-12 inches if I remember right,the other hatchery releases 8-10 inch fish.


----------



## Slim-N-None (Sep 16, 2005)

BrandonH said:


> Have you ever fished for them at Tom Bass? I live right down the street, but have never tried it.
> 
> -Brandon


I have fished Tom bass 5 times in the last week and a half (I live 5 min. away). we do ok over there.







Somedays you wear them out and get your 5 fish limit in 30 min, other days you cant give the bait away. The past two trips I have not caught any and had three bites between the two days. I have never caught the trout, but i plan on trying this year. me and my brother caught the ones below. if your ever over there and see a fat guy carry'n a black bucket like the one in the pic give me a holler. I can show you a couple of spots.


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Love them rainbows. They make good bait drifting for big blues. lol


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

They stock Mary Jo every couple of weeks with bigger rainbows 12 in plus but less of them per week. If they put the small one in there the birds eat them all. The rainbows are small. A lot depends on where they drop thew fish. Also I think they stock tom Bass I first and it is a smaller pond. People will wait for them to drop them and fish that spot until they are essentially fished out. They dump a lot more fish in Tom Bass III. Use the smallest long hook you can find. You can use corn, dough bait, or power bait worms. They seem to like the color yellow or orange. Limit is 5 per day.


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

I forgot to mention. The total for Tom Bass I is 896 fish. They are stocked approximately every two weeks so you have to divide the total number by the number of times they drop the fish. It comes to about 100 per drop. Thus 20 fishermen can catch their limit.

Here is a picture of some of the trout. One of them is a golden trout. the color varies between lemon yellow and orange. Someone told me they use the colored ones to estimate the total number of trout loaded into the trailers.


----------



## Miles2Fish (Dec 2, 2008)

I have fished Tom Bass Park 3 and always catch some fish. Berkley Power bait worms on the bottom.....tasty little buggers.


----------



## big-john (Jan 6, 2011)

only 400 of what was suppose to be over 3000 released today at MJP...didn't see a single fish caught ,saw the birds eat at least 4.Unless they are just trying to feed and attract the birds putting that few in that pond is pointless.


----------



## pezhed618 (Dec 30, 2010)

if MJP is Mary Jo, they never release more than 400-450 at a time. Thats why they stock every 2 weeks. This isnt any different than any other year. 

I've never had much luck catching the day of a stocking. Sat and Sun should be good!

Were you there for the stocking - did they release on the right side (coming in) by those pine trees?

pete


----------



## Slim-N-None (Sep 16, 2005)

I have fished TBI about ever third day since june (excluding the months of August and September because the water was really low, and all the meat off of the fish we caught just before that smelled like pond scum). Went today after work for my normal catfish grind and usually it's just me and a couple of herons and the two big carp that seem to pop their heads up to see whats going on. today there was me and 20 others people. I saw three caught, and that was all. I will hopefully be back out there early in the AM before the crowd. I think the catfish are just about all gone, but it looks like they dumped in a few bait fish in the latest batch so maybe the bass in there will have something to eat in the next few months besides the trout. for those that haven't been in a while, they have brought the water level up about 2' in the last two weeks (to what it was like in June/July) so maybe that has affected the catfish, or like i said, maybe they are all gone.


----------



## big-john (Jan 6, 2011)

pezhed618 said:


> if MJP is Mary Jo, they never release more than 400-450 at a time. Thats why they stock every 2 weeks. This isnt any different than any other year.
> 
> I've never had much luck catching the day of a stocking. Sat and Sun should be good!
> 
> ...


Ok, I wanted fish and I'm I'm grumpy and seeing the birds do better than me didn't help things at all.:redface:

I got there about 5 mins after the truck left and I didn't ask where they dumped them....sorry.


----------



## Slim-N-None (Sep 16, 2005)

Went to TBI and fished for about an hour. Out of the 20 people there I never saw any caught and the few people I talked to hadn't caught any. So if your planning on heading over there with high expectations of easy limits, I don't think it'll happen today.


----------



## Boboe (Feb 11, 2009)

Awwww, those wittle twowtsies look so cute.


----------



## Miles2Fish (Dec 2, 2008)

Not stocking Cy Fair this year....Bummer! Last year I could go down at 3:30 and limit before dark and dinner ready to go!


----------



## SpottedAg (Jun 16, 2010)

They dumped 400 in MJP on 12/2.

I went stock day and the day after. I caught 0 and saw about 10 on 3 diff. stringers on 12/2. The day after, I saw one caught and about 30 swimming in front of me while I was fishing for them. 

it's a grind, so don't get your hopes up of easy limits.


----------

